# Great talk with old childhood friend!



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

This morning on the bus, I ran into a girl I went to school with from kindergarten through high school. I had a crush on her years ago but she wasn't interested. Things became awkward and we barely talked.

The last time I ran into her on the bus, it was really awkward with lots of silence. Today was complete opposite! We talked about school and work. We even shared a few good laughs about the past. I felt really good after.

It's also with mentioning I find myself more talkative to others today. Hopefully the momentum keeps going.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing that! That is really awesome that you were able to reconnect like that. So what did you eat for breakfast that gave you such a great day? I need to get some of that :b But seriously, it sounds like you have been working hard on this, and it is really paying off. It's great that you let yourself feel really accomplished after you talked to your friend like that  Even if the momentum slows down for a bit, it seems like you have come a long way! Keep me updated :high5


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice to hear. Hope the momentum keeps up! :]


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies you guys! You have no idea how much your response means to me. 

I wish that experience could have lasted longer. I don't get to talk to girls very often. :love2


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

talkswithkeyboard said:


> Thanks for the replies you guys! You have no idea how much your response means to me.
> 
> I wish that experience could have lasted longer. I don't get to talk to girls very often. :love2


The cool thing is that it does seem like you got some confidence out of this experience...and the supportive feedback from people on the forum, well I know how nice it is to be able to share something like this with other people who know that your achievement is a big deal, and acknowledge it as so :yes

What I believe is that you made this experience happen, and so consciously or not, you have a positive experience here that can serve as a foundation for the future talks I know you will be able to do!! I guess I feel like I "know" this because I have seen this side of you that is really positive, compassionate and charming, and from personal experience, I know you can make a girl feel good about herself and smile :b


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, it's awesome to have one of those fluid, seamless conversations! Soooo you get her digits? :roll


----------

